# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Walnut stock build (done the traditional way)

## Hunter_Nick

Thought it was about time I made myself another custom stock, this time for my #1 hunting rifle - my little BSA Hunter 6x45.
I had previously posted a thread on the composite stock that I made for it, and as great as that stock is, I just felt a bit soulless to me. Composite is great practically, but I love the feel, look and even smell of a nice traditional walnut stock.

First step was to draw up a plan of what I had in mind. This was drawn full-size, after many months of research into the dimensions and style I was after. This stock has quite a strong Rigby influence, as I love the look of a classic English stalking rifle. 





The sides of the blank were reasonably plain, but the end grain showed potential. Thats the great thing about shaping a stock, you have no idea how its actually going to look grain-wise until your done!

----------


## Tuidog

Looking forward to seeing it. Here is my one with some finishing to go

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunter_Nick

After the guide screw holes were drilled (very carefully) and the rough profile cut out, it was time to get inletting.

Topside complete




The bottom metal on these BSAs is a little challenging being two piece. Takes a long time to ensure the trigger guard is inline with the floorplate, and that they end up ‘on plane’ with each other relative to the action. One piece bottom metal is a whole lot easier!

Bottom complete, with about 4mm extra to plane off for shaping.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

With that done, it’s into the fun bit!

Turned a blank of walnut into a garage full of shavings! 



Buttstock end shaped, and looking really good. Grip felt perfect, just the right sweep, and cross section. No cheek piece on this one, as I’m a big fan of elegant simplicity.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

That is a beautiful blank and you are certainly doing it justice. Niothing quite like the pleasure of seeing something refined and elegant emerge from the blank and then become a thing of beauty as the finish is applied.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

I decided with this one to try a bit of cast and cant. All my previous stocks have been straight, so this is something new.



I gave it 3/16 cast-off, and 1/8” cant or toe out. Works well for my frame, and comes nicely to the shoulder with the scope and eye aligned.

For those interested, the major dimensions are:
L.O.P 14 1/4”
Drop at comb 5/8”
Drop at heel 3/4”
Forend length 7 1/2” 
Grip circumference 4 3/4”
Grip leading edge to trigger centre 3 7/8”
Pitch zero. (Should have made it minus 2 deg for me, lesson learned)

The LOP might seem long, especially for someone that is an average 5,10” but with a nicely swept grip the hand ends up a bit further back making the 14 1/4 feel just like a 13 1/2 LOP with a more vertical pistol grip.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

And so after 89 1/4 hours of planing, chiselling, scraping, sanding and much thinking and looking, here is what I have. This is after the first base coat of oil, which now needs to dry a couple of weeks before I get stuck into the finishing. 

Overall, Im really happy with the result. What I like most about it, is the diminutive feel to it. The combination of grip circumference, sweep back, forend length and volume and the lack of cheek piece makes for a very sleek and quick handling stock, yet not so light as to be twitchy. Its something that you can appreciate through pictures, but once its in your hands it all makes sense. 
A lot of time was spent in the trigger finger reliefs, but the result was worth it.

The finishing phase is going to take a while, but the grain is going to look wonderful by the time its complete.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> That is a beautiful blank and you are certainly doing it justice. Niothing quite like the pleasure of seeing something refined and elegant emerge from the blank and then become a thing of beauty as the finish is applied.


Thanks @Von Gruff Knives kind of you to say.
I’m very happy with the blank, turns out all the nice stuff was hidden inside. So very rewarding once the finish starts going on!

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

I like cant as well as cast when building my own stocks


This was a superb blank I bought in from the US and with so much burl and grain changes was done primarily with rasps as planes and chisels  could not take the grain changes without chipping etc.

----------


## Micky Duck

WOW...... that is gorgeous....hard to say it any other way,you are a talented man ,that rifle is a thing of beauty and will be family heirloom for generations to enjoy....... many years from now a young man will show it to his hunting buddies and proudly say Grand Pop made this stock by hand...... and they will look at thier plastic spastic jobbies and be sad.....
look forward to seeing finished rifle..... WOW again.

----------


## Micky Duck

Van Gruff...you posted while I was typing...and what posted goes for you too........WOW.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> I like cant as well as cast when building my own stocks
> 
> 
> This was a superb blank I bought in from the US and with so much burl and grain changes was done primarily with rasps as planes and chisels  could not take the grain changes without chipping etc.


Yes, that is a very nice piece of walnut, and beautiful lines too! But as you say, there’s no free lunches in life…. I guess there is something to be said for just the right amount of figure in a blank. I feel fortunate with this one I have just worked, good straight predictable grain, with some nice mineral lines and a touch of fiddleback that will show up nicely once finished.

----------


## jakewire

Both those stocks look so bloody great.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> WOW...... that is gorgeous....hard to say it any other way,you are a talented man ,that rifle is a thing of beauty and will be family heirloom for generations to enjoy....... many years from now a young man will show it to his hunting buddies and proudly say Grand Pop made this stock by hand...... and they will look at thier plastic spastic jobbies and be sad.....
> look forward to seeing finished rifle..... WOW again.


Thanks @Micky Duck. It’s certainly a pleasurable way to spend your time, and I get a real kick out of being out and about hunting with something a bit different. Sure, walnut take a little bit of looking after, but that’s something I take pleasure in. Nothing better than giving your old friend rifle a bit of TLC in the hut when it’s pissing down outside.

----------


## Micky Duck

I see its a classy leupold....is it fixed 3x (drool already) or a 1.5x5 ???? really love the older small loopies......

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> I see its a classy leupold....is it fixed 3x (drool already) or a 1.5x5 ???? really love the older small loopies......


 @Micky Duck it’s a 1.5-5. Would love another one, but they’re not easy to find! The new one has a CDS turret which I have no use for

----------


## Tuidog

It's gorgeous. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> It's gorgeous. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yours is looking pretty sharp too mate!

----------


## janleroux

Beautiful! Great craftsmanship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gundoc

Nice work Hunter-Nick!

----------


## Moa Hunter

To my eye that walnut stock compares to a beautiful piece of antique furniture, superb work and a decent hand filling fore-end. Very impressed
Not so sure about the super shiny Leupold though, to me it looks like a 50 year old hooker in fishnets and a mini riding a classic bike - all ass and no class

----------


## thatguy

Amazing piece of wood and great work there!

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> To my eye that walnut stock compares to a beautiful piece of antique furniture, superb work and a decent hand filling fore-end. Very impressed
> Not so sure about the super shiny Leupold though, to me it looks like a 50 year old hooker in fishnets and a mini riding a classic bike - all ass and no class


I hear what you’re saying @Moa Hunter A matte version would be nice, trouble is trying to bloody find one!

----------


## csmiffy

Just to piss you off I think the 1.5-5 on the 416 is a matte jobbie. Good little scopes.
I reckon a firefox ( never used one but a fan of the concept like my oeg) would work well with my left master eye

----------


## Mathias

Great to see you are sticking with the 6x45 and creating a lovely rifle with that dream walnut. Top skills & workmanship.

----------


## PaulNZ

Very, very nice. I find a lot to like about the lines and dimensions of that stock. Beautiful bit of walnut too.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Thanks all for the kind comments. Unfortunately it’s going to be a little while till the finish and checkering is completed, as I’m having to work out of town for the next 6 months. Hopefully I’ll be able to slowly tick away at it, and post completion photos before too long.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Great to see you are sticking with the 6x45 and creating a lovely rifle with that dream walnut. Top skills & workmanship.


Well @Mathias you know just as well as I do what a great cartridge the 6x45 is. It’s the ‘go to’ rifle for me for damn near everything these days. I’ve taken 5 deer with it over the last couple of months (4 reds and a fallow spiker), and it just gets the job done. 

I’ve got my ultimate 6x45 in the works, going to be built off a Zastava action (because I can’t afford a Vixen based on the price the last one on TM sold for!) with a nice walnut stock on it. The BSA is great, but the bolt and receiver are full-size, where the Zastava is more appropriately sized for the case.

----------


## chainsaw

Exceptional piece of walnut and skills - to both of you. Wow

----------


## Micky Duck

well I guess I CAN FORGIVE YOU for mucking around with a Zastava if the new barrel will make it something you love..... my hardwood stock it came in isnt too bad once I stripped and oiled it....got all fancy and built a rough ugly superlight on,tried it....and then put origonal back on LOL...it works so wont muck around with it.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> well I guess I CAN FORGIVE YOU for mucking around with a Zastava if the new barrel will make it something you love..... my hardwood stock it came in isnt too bad once I stripped and oiled it....got all fancy and built a rough ugly superlight on,tried it....and then put origonal back on LOL...it works so wont muck around with it.


Don’t worry @Micky Duck it’ll be a very classy bit of kit when I’m finished with it, trust me  :Wink:

----------


## Micky Duck

yeah I know.....IF one day I ever wear out barrel and run out of .223 projectiles,and somehow find some 6mm ones...might have to consider it myself..cant see it happening.

----------


## Mathias

> Well @Mathias you know just as well as I do what a great cartridge the 6x45 is. Its the go to rifle for me for damn near everything these days. Ive taken 5 deer with it over the last couple of months (4 reds and a fallow spiker), and it just gets the job done. 
> 
> Ive got my ultimate 6x45 in the works, going to be built off a Zastava action (because I cant afford a Vixen based on the price the last one on TM sold for!) with a nice walnut stock on it. The BSA is great, but the bolt and receiver are full-size, where the Zastava is more appropriately sized for the case.


Yep, the cost efficient 6x45 is a hard one to pass in this reloading shortage environment. Good news on the second addition to the family, the Zastava will be a great basis as we have seen before on the forum. Look forward to seeing some pic's when she's all go. 
What bullet did you end up sticking with for venison harvest?

----------


## Hunter_Nick

The first 3 deer I short was with the 85gr HPBT Sierra, including a red spiker, the biggest red hind I be ever seen and her yearling. Bullet performance was great. Next three I shot with (believe it or not) the 100gr Core Lokt. Great penetration, low bruising/meat wastage but potentially slightly slower killing than the 85s. 
Next bullet I’m going to try (because they’re on the shelf) will be the 85gr SPT Sierra Varminter. Should be just a touch softer than the HPBT. My rifle seems to prefer flat base bullets, so I’ll only be using that style from here on.
I’ve got a good mate who has shot large quantities of game with a number of 6x45s, and has never used anything heavier than 75gr in his. His #1 6x45 was even built with a 1-14 twist! It’s very accurate and very fast. He’s currently knocking all his deer over with the 75gr V-Max. His comments and yours have got me wanting to try the 75gr Sierra at some point.

----------


## Mathias

Have yet to try the 85gr HPBT on deer myself, have a few loaded up and they shoot same POI as the 75gr HP. I have some 105gr round nose Speer loaded up for fun too, but need to see how they print paper first. I ended up with a lot of 6mm projectiles from a deceased estate, so no running out in a hurry. I would think you are spot on with your comments with the 85gr SPT Sierra, bit of extra lead up front and a thinner jacket I'd imagine.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Both the 85gr Sierra’s have the same jacket thickness. I cut the bases off both, melted the lead out and checked. The SPT has a slightly bigger hollow point behind the lead, hence I think they will be a little softer.
For interest sakes, the jacket on both is 0.019” in the shank portion of the bullet. I suspect the 75gr HP will be the same…. Albeit with a bigger HP again

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Quick update to this. Been slowly working on the finish, almost ready to start checkering hopefully next week. Pores of the wood 95% filled, just a little more finish required, then a cut back to soften the shine. The grain is looking really nice

----------


## FRST

Nothing beats the reflections, light and figure in a nice piece of walnut.  She's looking really good.

----------


## Sideshow

I might have missed it, but are you going to bed it? Looks good. I know what’s going to turn up in the hate section…..the first scratch  :Psmiley:

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> I might have missed it, but are you going to bed it? Looks good. I know what’s going to turn up in the hate section…..the first scratch


Yes it’s definitely been bedded. I inletted as close as I could around the top line for the traditional look, but added some ‘modern’ features below. It’s built to hunt, and scratches tell stories!

----------


## Sideshow

Cool did mine as we’ll pillar then full length 

Now just in the process of adding the scratches. As the song goes. 
“The first cut is the deepest” :XD: 


The blank. 

The cut out. 


But hats off your doing your own. 
All I did was the finish the checking and the bedding.

----------


## Sideshow

Sorry to highjack the thread. My build was around 2 years from start to finish.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Sorry to highjack the thread. My build was around 2 years from start to finish.


All good @Sideshow that’s a very nice piece of walnut you have there! I bet you spend a lot of time looking at it!

----------


## Sideshow

Yeah Nick the wife is starting to worry  :O O:  :XD:

----------


## 7'08 shooter

Bloody epic!
How much to do a custom stock for me?

----------


## ANTSMAN

Wow @Hunter_Nick    !

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Bloody epic!
> How much to do a custom stock for me?


Send me a pm if youre interested, can probably work something out!

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Coming along nicely….

----------


## Shamus_

That is looking good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Checkering complete, just needs a quick coat of oil and it’s good to go on the hill. Finished it whilst working away from home, so will post photos of it all assembled when I get back next week.

----------


## Makros

Stunning! Nice work mate.

----------


## PaulNZ

You need to post up a price list for your checkering services - sit back and wait for the forum jobs to roll in... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> You need to post up a price list for your checkering services - sit back and wait for the forum jobs to roll in...


Haha, yeah watch this space…. That’s the mid term plan

----------


## SeftonB

I've got a 686 that needs checkering nick :p

----------


## ROKTOY

that is some very tidy work, Colour me jealous.

----------


## ANTSMAN

Wooooweee!

----------


## nor-west

Bloody stunning mate, could go on a Rigby and not look out of place

----------


## Mathias

Looking forward to the next round of photos. Bloody awesome to see talent like this, as it's vanishing from our midst.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Thanks to all for the kind comments. I really enjoy the process of crafting something that has the potential to last through generations, and could see that it was becoming a bit of a lost skill here in NZ.

The next stock will be for a Czech made Zastava .223 that I have, which will be made to on-sell. However, I’m going to offer it up once inletted prior to shaping, so a potential buyer can request dimensions and style to suit them. A bit of an experiment, but see how it goes.

Will be made from this blank:

----------


## Sideshow

@Hunter_Nick how was that first cut :O O:  :Zomg:  lol I remember doing mine! I was shitting myself that I’d screw it up and have to go back to square one  :Sick: 
Looks really good you must be chuffed  :Thumbsup: 




> Checkering complete, just needs a quick coat of oil and it’s good to go on the hill. Finished it whilst working away from home, so will post photos of it all assembled when I get back next week.
> 
> Attachment 189303
> Attachment 189304
> Attachment 189305

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Haha @Sideshow yeah it’s the last point that you can ruin a perfectly good stock.

I was asked once to checker a forend to go on a Holland and Holland single rifle. Man, it took me days to pluck up the courage to start cutting!

----------


## Sideshow

> Haha @Sideshow yeah it’s the last point that you can ruin a perfectly good stock.
> 
> I was asked once to checker a forend to go on a Holland and Holland single rifle. Man, it took me days to pluck up the courage to start cutting!


 @Hunter_Nick yeah my bum was going “Man hole cover………20cent piece”! Once you start it’s kind of therapeutic though  :ORLY:  :Grin:

----------


## nor-west

@Hunter_Nick I,ve got a Walnut blank in Brians woolshed I'd love another stock for my Jongmans.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

*Completion*

So, here it is. Completed and ready to hit the hill and do what it was made for!

----------


## Shamus_

Awesome work!

----------


## caberslash

What a beaut!

----------


## trooper90

Stunning well done that man!

----------


## Micky Duck

WOW...that is stunning.

----------


## Mathias

Awesome job 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## c-dog

Very impressive

----------


## ANTSMAN

Geepers you have some talent man- well done !

----------


## Seventenths

Id be too afraid to take that out on the hill.

Outstanding work, look forward to seeing more of your work.

----------


## SixtyTen

Wow, that's amazing. I really like the trigger guard relief, very nice touch. I have made a few stocks over the years, and can say without a shadow of a doubt that I do not have the patience required for a superb job such as this. Nice job.

----------


## Trout

Woow Nick,that take some patience and skill.Very nice.

----------


## CBH Australia

Great work

----------


## -BW-

That is the pinnacle of great woodwork. Beautiful!

----------


## viper

Lovely work, great end result

----------


## Magnus

Great craftsmanship. Taking orders?

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Great craftsmanship. Taking orders?


 @Magnus if you’ve got a project in mind we can talk turkey for sure.

----------


## john worthington

that looks great

----------


## ANTSMAN

> Looking forward to seeing it. Here is my one with some finishing to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


very very nice- what calibre is this one @Tuidog  ?

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Here we go again

Made a decent start on the latest stock. This one is for a Zastava .223 I have, that was going to be a 6x45. Will stay a .223 for now, because Ive already got one 6x45. The ultimate plan was to build this stock and sell it off to recoup some costs of a .358 that Im having built. Its a nice piece of walnut, so hopefully I can resist keeping it when its done!

----------


## Taupohunter

WOW!

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Back onto the new stock after a week out of town with work.

Got the bottom metal inletted to 95% depth, and action inletting begun. Going well so far

----------


## Preacher

Talented individual.  Keep us informed on progress please!

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Talented individual.  Keep us informed on progress please!


Will-do mate. Getting prepped for a fly-in roar trip at the end of the week, but will be into it after that!

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Back from hunting, and spent a few hours on the inletting today. Action inlet roughed out and into the fine work to get a nice snug fit.

----------


## Tuidog

> very very nice- what calibre is this one @Tuidog  ?


.222 rem 1:12 twist

----------


## Tuidog

> very very nice- what calibre is this one @Tuidog  ?


.222 rem 1:12 twist

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Bit more progress this weekend.

Action and barrel now inletted down to the right depth. Happy with the fit, could be slightly tighter but pretty good.




Pillars made up ready to fit, and made the effort to ‘time’ the action screws, because it’s the small things that matter.



Once the pillars are glued in up against the action, just a simple matter of fine tuning the bottom metal inlet to match the pillars, and this part is done. Shaping next, the fun part!

----------


## ANTSMAN

Wowee mate- I've always wondered about lining up the screw slots!

----------


## Hunter_Nick

It’s worth doing, as it makes the rifle just so much more accurate…. Yeah right! Haha

Makes absolutely no difference to how the thing works, but keeps my OCD under control  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Pillars installed, and bottom metal now inletted to match. 

Ready to hit the bandsaw

----------


## Fssprecision

Great stuff, I can handle the metallic parts no problem but me and wood just don't get on.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Sneak peek for those interested. Shaping up nicely

----------


## Fssprecision

Looking great

----------


## ANTSMAN

Minty!

----------


## john worthington

coming on nice

----------


## viper

wow you would need to know exactly what you need to achieve with shape, contours and size as once it's removed there's no going back, great looking piece of timber.

----------


## ANTSMAN

> Sneak peek for those interested. Shaping up nicely
> 
> Attachment 195434


I need to stop looking at this thread =wood drool.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Shaping is now completed, and on to finish sanding ready for the first coat of oil.

Really happy with how it shaped up. These little actions make for a very slim light little rifle. Hopefully the photo of it next to the original plastic stock show the difference.

----------


## mikee

you sir are one talented bugger!!

----------


## Micky Duck

that is going to be a thing of beauty once oiled up.......very talented indeed.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Thanks guys. It easy when you really enjoy the process of building them.

----------


## john worthington

man thats coming along nice

----------


## gonetropo

always wanted to build one, now i know where to put the tung oil   :Psmiley:

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Getting close now. Hopefully just another hour or so of sanding and then we get to really see the grain when the sealer goes on

----------


## gundoc

> always wanted to build one, now i know where to put the tung oil  Attachment 196176


Nah, wooden fit!

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Sanding completed, and first coat of sealer applied. Can now see the contrast and true colour of this piece. There are a few highlights lurking in the wood, which will show up nicely once all the finish is applied.

Next update will be when it’s checkered and finished. Then it’s up for sale.

----------


## SixtyTen

Wow.

----------


## Fssprecision

Bloody beautiful.. well done

----------


## Shamus_

Beautiful job mate you have got the skills and a good eye for form and details  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

Wicked !! A few hours gone into that !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Wicked !! A few hours gone into that !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yep, 96.5 hours to be exact. That cheek piece added at least 15 hours to the total alone. Interesting that we riflemen put so much emphasis on something that is basically 90% aesthetics!
If I’m building a functional field focused stock for myself, a cheek piece is NOT a feature that I bother with.

----------


## jakewire

Truly a great job done there mate.

----------


## viper

I was looking forward to that oil going on and the stock coming alive , it didn't disappoint. Stunning.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Quick peek to keep the anticipation up….

----------


## ANTSMAN

sexual !

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Yeah it’s coming along nicely. Going to hard to part with this once it’s done!

----------


## john worthington

damm thats looking good

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Just when I thought I was about to finish this stock, I bump the spacing cutter off the bench and bend it. At least the forend is done, grip is going to have to wait till new tool arrives from the states.

24LPI and mullered borders. Mmmm

----------


## trooper90

Well done that man!

----------


## ROKTOY

Patience, a steady hand and a good eye. Looks awesome Nick.

----------


## john worthington

that checkering is looking the biz any updates

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Well seeing as you asked nicely @john worthington its all done. I’m just waiting to get some metalwork back from Allen Carr after being blued, and it’ll be ready to ho to a new home. Couple of photos:

----------


## Micky Duck

that surely is a thing of beauty,any man would be proud to own it and see it passed down through the following generations..... you are a very talented person,THANKYOU for taking the time to share your work with us.

----------


## bluebaiter222

Woops cracked a semi.Great to see dinkum hand cut checkering,not ersatz CNC or embossed 21st century knock off.And on a beaut piece of Walnut.Plse keep the porn flowing

----------


## john worthington

damm thats nice so glad i asked :Grin:

----------


## Tuidog

> Quick peek to keep the anticipation up.
> 
> Attachment 197004


What do you use for your sealer? and do you wet sand with oil to fill the pores?

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> What do you use for your sealer? and do you wet sand with oil to fill the pores?


I’ll send you a pm mate.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Thanks for the kind feedback everyone. I’m really hoping there is still the desire for nice custom stocks, as I’m hoping to make this a full-time venture.

----------


## The bomb

After receiving the stock you made for me I can see you getting very busy in the future,I love it and its made an agricultural old Brno into a lovely classic looking gun I will be glad to hand down to future generations,even if it is just a .22.. can highly recommend this man to anyone looking to get a stock made..he does great work.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Thanks @The bomb for giving me the chance to build that stock. Those Model 2s are a lovely bit of kit, was a pleasure to work on!

Next one in the works has quite a bit of a story, and some very nice figure on one side too! Going to be a stunner.

----------


## Sideshow

nice bit of wood alright!

----------


## Micky Duck

Im always up to read a story with lines like that....... do tell......please.

----------


## Andygr

> Thanks for the kind feedback everyone. I’m really hoping there is still the desire for nice custom stocks, as I’m hoping to make this a full-time venture.


When you consider how boring the Tikka stocks are I'm pretty sure you will have a lot of orders. I am on the lookout for a decent Tikka 6.5 swede and a stock such as this would turn it into something to be envied.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Received the bottom metal back from Allen, so this project is now finished. It’s up for grabs, PM me if you’re interested.

----------


## Hunter_Nick



----------


## Mathias

Thanks for the Sunday morning gun porn Nick. That's lovely & I hope its taken soon to reward you for your talent.

----------


## c-dog

Very Nice, i hope you can continue this into a full time venture. Good to see more classy walnut being produced.

----------


## Makros

@Hunter_Nick
Your BSA 6x45 looks bloody nice with a full Cerakote job on the metal work. A bit dark when I got home today unfortunately so lighting not great inside.
With the black fibreglass stock it's full stealth mode that's for sure.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Back into the stock work after a period away doing pay-the-bills work.

Pretty nice huh?

----------


## stug

Stunning!!

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Been a long time between updates, so here’s a quick picture of the latest stock nearing completion. This is the forend panel completed, and it represents 22 hours of hand checkering. Would be a lot quicker with a power checkering tool, but they’re a few thousand dollars to invest… Maybe sometime.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Been a long time between updates, so here’s a quick picture of the latest stock nearing completion. This is the forend panel completed, and it represents 22 hours of hand checkering. Would be a lot quicker with a power checkering tool, but they’re a few thousand dollars to invest… Maybe sometime.
> 
> Attachment 206965


I cant see a single fault or imperfection - perfect !!

----------


## Gun nut

Absolutely gorgeous work, well done sir.

----------


## Elrond

Outstanding

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> I cant see a single fault or imperfection - perfect !!


Thanks @Moa Hunter there are imperfections there if you look hard enough. But that’s the beauty in something that’s hand made, never perfect  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bent Barrel

> Been a long time between updates, so here’s a quick picture of the latest stock nearing completion. This is the forend panel completed, and it represents 22 hours of hand checkering. Would be a lot quicker with a power checkering tool, but they’re a few thousand dollars to invest… Maybe sometime.
> 
> Attachment 206965


Note to self; resist the urge, waaaay to nice to take to the scrub with that woodwork

----------


## kotuku

> Been a long time between updates, so here’s a quick picture of the latest stock nearing completion. This is the forend panel completed, and it represents 22 hours of hand checkering. Would be a lot quicker with a power checkering tool, but they’re a few thousand dollars to invest… Maybe sometime.
> 
> Attachment 206965


absolutely bloody stunning like all your work!

----------


## chainsaw

Stunning piece of work and workmanship. What handtools do you use ?

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Stunning piece of work and workmanship. What handtools do you use ?


Hi @chainsaw I am using carbide tools from Ulman precision. Very expensive, but they will last far better as I’m giving them a fair bit of work.

----------


## ANTSMAN

goodness me that's beautiful.

----------


## erniec

> Thanks @Moa Hunter there are imperfections there if you look hard enough. But thats the beauty in something thats hand made, never perfect


You must have better eyes than me mine glazed over trying to see the faults.
Lovely work.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Checkering complete. A real marathon, but I’m happy with how it came out!

----------


## Tim

Outstanding.

----------


## makka

Just read through your whole thread, some awesome work for sure!
Making a stock is something I have always wanted to have a crack at, where do you source your blanks from?

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Just read through your whole thread, some awesome work for sure!
> Making a stock is something I have always wanted to have a crack at, where do you source your blanks from?


Hi @makka I source most of them from here: https://www.nzwalnut.co.nz/ although this one was a from a blank that a friend gifted me. He felled the tree back in ‘91 and has carried it round ever since. Decided to surprise him by making a stock for his favourite rifle.

----------


## Tahr

Ive just had a look through this for the first time. I'm gob smacked at the craftsmanship and beauty.
I showed my wife and she said "thats art".

----------


## SixtyTen

That's some truly beautiful work. I am envious of both your skill and patience to do such amazing work.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

And here it is just before I dropped it off to Allen Carr for a satin bluing job. Will look great once done, hopefully the new owner thinks so!

----------


## MSL

> And here it is just before I dropped it off to Allen Carr for a satin bluing job. Will look great once done, hopefully the new owner thinks so!
> 
> Attachment 207779


Are those sling studs screwed directly into the stock? Or into a glued in, threaded boss?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Are those sling studs screwed directly into the stock? Or into a glued in, threaded boss?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The front one is into a steel nut that is recessed into the stock from the top. You’d be doing well to rip it out. The rear one is threaded into the wood with a grunty square thread, so again I reckon you’d be doing well to pull it out!

----------


## RUMPY

Another first time viewer of this thread. Outstanding work by all. @Hunter_Nick you are a true craftsman.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Last stock that I’ll be doing for a while, I’ve got a heap of hunting (and living life outside the workshop) to be done! 

This one is for myself, a .358 Winchester. Metalwork by Allen Carr, Douglas premium #3 1-12” twist, with a lot of special bits and pieces on the action. The walnut blank I found for this one has revealed a lot of nice colouration, it’ll look sharp once the oil is on it.

----------


## ROKTOY

Now that is a very nice piece of timber.

----------


## gundoc

Very impressive work!

----------


## makka

@Hunter_Nick looking great as always.

What sealer and oil are you using for your stocks?

----------


## Trout

Just stumbled on this fine work of yours Hunter Nick.You got the hands of a Rolex watch maker.Faultless craftsmanship work at its best.Well done.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> @Hunter_Nick looking great as always.
> 
> What sealer and oil are you using for your stocks?


Hi @makka I use various home made brews, and haven’t necessarily settled on the ‘one’ yet. Basically consists of spar varnish, Tung oil and vege turps in various ratios. Sealing it is more turps to help it soak in well, and when filling the grain less turps more solids to help fill the pores quicker. Once checkered I’ll rub out the finish with a diluted mixture to the desired sheen.

----------


## Steelisreal

Now you can't go casually throwing out details like having a 358 Winchester without some more relevant info for the reloading nerds amongst us!?! Is this a fresh build or is it a rifle you've had for a bit? 

The foreend looks quite short - is the barrel short(ish) or is it the camera angle? A few more details and pics please and then you can go hunting  @Hunter_Nick! Cheers  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Now you can't go casually throwing out details like having a 358 Winchester without some more relevant info for the reloading nerds amongst us!?! Is this a fresh build or is it a rifle you've had for a bit? 
> 
> The foreend looks quite short - is the barrel short(ish) or is it the camera angle? A few more details and pics please and then you can go hunting  @Hunter_Nick! Cheers


Hi  @Steelisreal yes its a new build still in the white. Will get a satin blue job done once the stock is completed. Very observant of you about the forend, it is short at 8. Im having a barrel band installed for the front sling attachment, and am going for the safari rifle look. The barrel is 22 from the bolt face. The forend length is a bit of a compromise, the old pommy guns-Rigby stalkers and the like only had a 6 forend and 10 is about standard for most modern sporters. I wanted that old school big game look without going to extremes.

I weighted it tonight, and despite all the steel in the bottom metal and the #3 profile barrel it will weigh 7.48lb with VX3HD 1.5-5 scope and steel dual dovetail rings. Going to be lively!

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Jeez it’s been a while since I updated this thread! That’s the nature of stock work, especially at this end of the year…
I’ve finally finished the stock for my special .358, ready to head to Allen and have a barrel band sling attachment added and the metal blued.
Really happy how this one turned out, just how I envisioned it. It’s lacking some of the usual ’custom’ features such as a cheek piece and ebony forend tip, but that was on purpose. I wanted to make a hunting rifle reminiscent of the old classic British stalking rifles. Functional form perfectly executed.

----------


## Mathias

Thank you for the post, really made my day. Superb craftsmanship.

Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk

----------


## gundoc

I am very impressed with your work. World class and on a par with the late Pat Neville. Keep it up!  During my fairly long gunsmithing career I made a great many stocks, and while they were fairly good, they were not in your class. It pleases me greatly to see high standards of craftsmanship still continuing in this age of plastic, CNC, and other shortcuts.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> I am very impressed with your work. World class and on a par with the late Pat Neville. Keep it up!  During my fairly long gunsmithing career I made a great many stocks, and while they were fairly good, they were not in your class. It pleases me greatly to see high standards of craftsmanship still continuing in this age of plastic, CNC, and other shortcuts.


Thanks  @gundoc that’s very generous of you to say. It’s definitely a labour of love building stocks like this, but I am determined to keep the craft alive in New Zealand for a while yet.

----------


## ANTSMAN

Crikey- that's superb ^ !

----------


## csmiffy

> Hi  @Steelisreal yes it’s a new build still in the white. Will get a satin blue job done once the stock is completed. Very observant of you about the forend, it is short at 8”. I’m having a barrel band installed for the front sling attachment, and am going for the safari rifle look. The barrel is 22” from the bolt face. The forend length is a bit of a compromise, the old pommy guns-Rigby stalkers and the like only had a 6” forend and 10” is about standard for most modern sporters. I wanted that old school big game look without going to extremes.
> 
> I weighted it tonight, and despite all the steel in the bottom metal and the #3 profile barrel it will weigh 7.48lb with VX3HD 1.5-5 scope and steel dual dovetail rings. Going to be lively!


Interesting about the fore-end length. where do you measure from? I have a beater I could play with for practice that has some fore-end damage. Most of it might be gone if i shorten it appropriately.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

Hi @csmiffy the forend is usually measured from the from face of the receiver.

----------


## Steve123

> Jeez it’s been a while since I updated this thread! That’s the nature of stock work, especially at this end of the year…
> I’ve finally finished the stock for my special .358, ready to head to Allen and have a barrel band sling attachment added and the metal blued.
> Really happy how this one turned out, just how I envisioned it. It’s lacking some of the usual ’custom’ features such as a cheek piece and ebony forend tip, but that was on purpose. I wanted to make a hunting rifle reminiscent of the old classic British stalking rifles. Functional form perfectly executed.
> 
> Attachment 213610
> 
> Attachment 213611
> 
> Attachment 213612
> ...


WOW! That's beautiful.

----------


## csmiffy

> Hi @csmiffy the forend is usually measured from the from face of the receiver.


Thank you

----------


## Seventenths

This is a cool thread and again another superb stock.

Gonna look great once the rifle comes back blued.

At first glance I thought it was a Winchester action with the three position safety but I see its a Remington something different 👍

----------


## The bomb

Very nice work..

----------


## MSL

Will you add open sights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunter_Nick

@MSL no, it’s going to have a 1.5-5x20 sitting on top.

----------


## csmiffy

> At first glance I thought it was a Winchester action with the three-position safety but I see its a Remington something different 👍


  @Seventenths they use them a lot on Mausers when building a rifle although after having a parker hale left-side low swing safety for a parker hale I have, I reckon they should be on the other side.
I suppose in a hard-kicking rifle that you may need to use quickly, the thumb would almost be in position around the wrist of the stock. a bit like a forefinger on a semi or pump shotgun in the trigger guard. Not a problem if you are never in that much of a rush
Just a thought, nothing else.
And yes I agree with everyone else here about the craftsmanship shown here. Sadly whilst I am starting to do my own bedding and have done very basic refinishing on a handful of rifles, I am nowhere near that skill level and seem to have even less patience than I used to. 
I don't know if it's age or the trade I'm in but I am usually trying to get things done as quickly as possible and that is NOT what this is about.
Quite the opposite. Although It is I suppose like a lot of trades when you are a beginner, you don't always have the right tools and technique which slows you down but once you are proficient you speed up.
A good tradesman always makes it look quick and easy.
jealous

----------


## Dicko

Really nice design and workmanship HNick. Well done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## littlemorepork

Beeing a woodworker myself I can see how much dedication, talent and skill
Is going into each of your projects. Simply admirable!
May I ask where you get your checkering tools from?
Cheers Christian

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Beeing a woodworker myself I can see how much dedication, talent and skill
> Is going into each of your projects. Simply admirable!
> May I ask where you get your checkering tools from?
> Cheers Christian


Hi Christian, I get my checkering tools from Ulman precision in the USA. Pretty much the only supplier of checkering tools now.

Nick

----------


## littlemorepork

Thanks Nick. I made a stock for my R93 a few years back. By far not the quality build of your work and I didnt do the checkering because I dont have the tools. But maybe I try that then.
Christian

----------


## makka

Looks awesome mate, and that's the kind of walnut that I really like!

----------


## john worthington

top job

----------

